# Exposure Therapy for Arachnophobia



## Daniel (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.savagechickens.com/2011/08/how-to-cure-your-arachnophobia.html


----------



## Modus.Ponens (Sep 17, 2011)

:lol:


----------

